# Things that are almost as steezy as skiing...



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

---Drinking a Guinness while listening to 80s music..

---One night stand where all you had to buy was a pizza and Miller Light..

---Doing the Running Man in front of the mirror while freestyle rapping..


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2008)

Mountain biking. It's the only activity I've found that parallels skiing so well. Plus it's done in the off-season. Perfect!


----------



## Paul (Jul 15, 2008)

Greg


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 15, 2008)

Golf!!!


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2008)

Paul said:


> Greg



That goes without saying.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ---Drinking a Guinness while listening to 80s music..
> 
> ---One night stand where all you had to buy was a pizza and Miller Light..
> 
> ---Doing the Running Man in front of the mirror while freestyle rapping..



None of that is even remotely as cool as skiing.  MTBing, on the other hand, is right up there with skiing.


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

Seeing as this is a family forum, I can't add to this thread what I think is almost as steezy as skiing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> None of that is even remotely as cool as skiing.  MTBing, on the other hand, is right up there with skiing.



I would mountain bike but I don't want to get injured and I hate having a wedgie..


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I would mountain bike but I don't want to get injured and I hate having a wedgie..



Wimp.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Wimp.



A guy I know broke his elbow biking right before ski season..It's one thing to miss skiing due to a ski injury but missing skiing due to something else makes me nervous.  I tried Mountain Biking in Montana and I don't like the high center of gravity.  I am a wimp..and bike seats are so uncomfortable and make people sterile which might be a good thing for me..since kids are expensive..


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> and bike seats are so uncomfortable and make people sterile which might be a good thing for me..since kids are expensive..



Might be a good thing for the world, not just you.


BTW, you're doing something wrong or you have the wrong seat if it hurts you that much.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Might be a good thing for the world, not just you.
> 
> 
> BTW, you're doing something wrong or you have the wrong seat if it hurts you that much.



I haven't been on a bike in 5 years and before that 11 years but I remember the seats being narrow and uncomfortable..maybe like a wide seen would be better..like on one of those three wheel cruisers I see..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm mildly amused that the mountain bike geeks, I mean freaks, guess either will do, on this forum tend to be the stiffest critics of the turn earners.  I view the activities as fairly close to the same.  I admittedly was into a bit in High School, but I took every chance I could to go to Killington and ride the lift up.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm mildly amused that the mountain bike geeks, I mean freaks, guess either will do, on this forum tend to be the stiffest critics of the turn earners.  I view the activities as fairly close to the same.  I admittedly was into a bit in High School, but I took every chance I could to go to Killington and ride the lift up.



I don't think I'm critical of turn earners, I hope to do a bit of myself in the not too distant future.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 15, 2008)

I love mt biking, but I gotta say, Golf is higher on my list.  Its in my head and I can't shake it!


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm mildly amused that the mountain bike geeks, I mean freaks, guess either will do, on this forum tend to be the stiffest critics of the turn earners.  I view the activities as fairly close to the same.  I admittedly was into a bit in High School, but I took every chance I could to go to Killington and ride the lift up.



I'm not critical of turn earners. I'm critical of *elitist *turn earners. You know the "you're not core enough" if you don't do it group. Maybe I'm destined to become an elitist MTBer. Who knows?

All I know is that riding the steep learning curve on the mountain bike reminds me a lot of the first few (okay, maybe 10  ) years on skis. I really needed another outdoor obsession besides skiing. The summer funk I used to find myself in was not healthy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm not critical of turn earners. I'm critical of *elitist *turn earners. You know the "you're not core enough" if you don't do it group. Maybe I'm destined to become an elitist MTBer. Who knows?
> 
> All I know is that riding the steep learning curve on the mountain bike reminds me a lot of the first few (okay, maybe 10  ) years on skis. I really needed another outdoor obsession besides skiing. The summer funk I used to find myself in was not healthy.



oh, I think destiny is calling you greg :lol:


No, in all seriousness, good on you.  MTB just doesn't do it for me for a summertime outdoor obsession.  Body Boarding is a lot of fun, but doesn't come close to skiing.  Someday I hope to pick up Kite surfing, that I think I would LOVE


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 15, 2008)

Kitesurfing looks like a blast. I'm surprised more snow skiers aren't waterskiers/surfers/skateboarders/skater types. Or maybe they are, but it doesn't get mentioned.


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> No, in all seriousness, good on you.  MTB just doesn't do it for me for a summertime outdoor obsession.



Have you tried it?

I consider myself pretty lucky to have ski buds to ride with all the time and some great places nearby to do it. If I was relegated to riding fire roads by myself all the time, I probably wouldn't be into it as much as I am.


----------



## Marc (Jul 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm mildly amused that the mountain bike geeks, I mean freaks, guess either will do, on this forum tend to be the stiffest critics of the turn earners.  I view the activities as fairly close to the same.  I admittedly was into a bit in High School, but I took every chance I could to go to Killington and ride the lift up.



Que?

Austin and me?

I think this whole engagement thing has gotten you talkin crazy talk!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Have you tried it?
> 
> I consider myself pretty lucky to have ski buds to ride with all the time and some great places nearby to do it. If I was relegated to riding fire roads by myself all the time, I probably wouldn't be into it as much as I am.



definitely tried it.  I got my first bike back in the late 80's and had a couple since, though none in the past ten years......got a funky looking wrist from shattering it riding back in HS to prove it.  I had fun when I did it, but not as much fun as I do being out on the water in some capacity.  Suppose I could take the johnnypoach approach and combine mtb with swimming :lol:

I would get into Kite Surfing in a heartbeat.....but there are very few places that offer instruction in New England and the gear it pretty darn expensive; I'm told about 2 grand for a decent set up with board, harness, kite and wet suit.   guess I kinda effed up and shoulda tried to push that purchase through before popping the question to J :lol:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Surf kayaking, tubing behind a boat


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 15, 2008)

Golf 
Road Biking
Kayaking
water skiing wake jumping 
hot air ballooning


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 15, 2008)

We used to water ski a lot.
Have an awesome ski boat, which sits in storage because the lakes are crazy with stoooopid boaters, and fuel costs make it, not so easy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Golf
> Road Biking
> Kayaking
> water skiing wake jumping
> hot air ballooning



If you are ever in Quechee, this is my uncle's business

http://www.balloonsofvermont.com/


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

Enough said and totally Steezy!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Enough said and totally Steezy!!



Reminds me of the movie Tommy Boy..


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 15, 2008)

Ooooo, have you ever been cow tipping?
Its more fun than you think!


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Reminds me of the movie Tommy Boy..





Tommy Boy is steezy.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Ooooo, have you ever been cow tipping?
> Its more fun than you think!




Sure have,  and that's why I added it to the almost as steezy as skiing thead! 

Of course LOT'S of beer was involved in my past cow tipping trips (and yes note that it's been trip*S* and not just trip)  :beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> If you are ever in Quechee, this is my uncle's business
> 
> http://www.balloonsofvermont.com/



Nice  we may look him up some time !

Ballooning is Tres  kewl !!   I used to run a Balloon festival  each fall at our college. We  started it in 1981 and did it for 10 years, Wemade  several friends in the business . It's  A great adventure  lots of fun people and  of course  the  CHAMPAGNE    man The Champagne


----------



## hardline (Jul 15, 2008)

the only that has ever came close was DJing in front of 2000 people getting a BJ. that was a fun night.


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

hardline said:


> the only that has ever came close was DJing in front of 2000 people getting a BJ. that was a fun night.


  Sounds interesting!!!!

I could add some stories of my own... but again, family forum.


----------



## Paul (Jul 15, 2008)

severine said:


> Sounds interesting!!!!
> 
> I could add some stories of my own... but again, family forum.



Yeah, but we're a _*dysfunctional*_ family forum...


----------



## ckofer (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm getting better at windsurfing. I have a friend who is a junky with this sport. He only considers it a valid day if he sees whitecaps.

(Gotta dig the 80's gaper colors of my sail)


----------



## Marc (Jul 15, 2008)

ckofer said:


> I'm getting better at windsurfing. I have a friend who is a junky with this sport. He only considers it a valid day if he sees whitecaps.
> 
> (Gotta dig the 80's gaper colors of my sail)



Good for you man, windsurfing is freakin hard.  I've got a hard enough time sailing from the seated position with a rudder and a mainsheet... throw me on a board and make me balance at the same time?  Forget it.


----------



## Marc (Jul 15, 2008)

Paul said:


> Yeah, but we're a _*dysfunctional*_ family forum...



Go away!  I'm batin!


----------



## dmc (Jul 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ---Doing the Running Man in front of the mirror while freestyle rapping..



Good one...


----------



## dmc (Jul 16, 2008)

Playing drums...   
I may be mediocre but I enjoy it almost as much as skiing...  Playing gigs is exciting even to this day...  Sense of anticipation on par with riding a challenging run...  Pretty social too...  Most people i play music with I also ride with...


----------



## ski9 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 16, 2008)

Flying, and yes I vote for Tommy Boy too.


----------



## severine (Jul 16, 2008)

ski9 said:


>


Now THAT's something I'd like to try someday!!!!    Awesome!


----------



## severine (Jul 16, 2008)

Paul said:


> Yeah, but we're a _*dysfunctional*_ family forum...


True.....



................



Let's just say _experimenting_ in the bedroom (or shower... or movie theater... etc.) is even steezier than skiing.   Skiing is _fantastic_, but this is something you can do year-round that can be just as (or *MORE*) thrilling.  I won't delve into further details.  But I'm certain I'm not the only one who feels this way.


----------



## powderman (Jul 16, 2008)

Rock Climbing


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 16, 2008)

severine said:


> True.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gave up the movie theater thing in middle school.....but I get where you are coming from :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2008)

severine said:


> True.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm. Brian _has _been smiling a lot lately.


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> gave up the movie theater thing in middle school.....but I get where you are coming from :lol:



The ol' hole in the bucket of popcorn trick?


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2008)

Marc said:


> The ol' hole in the bucket of popcorn trick?



Probably won't work for DHS. She'll just confuse it with another piece of popcorn.


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Probably won't work for DHS. She'll just confuse it with another piece of popcorn.



Piece of _unpopped_ popcorn.


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2008)

Marc said:


> Piece of _unpopped_ popcorn.



Yes. A kernel. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Probably won't work for DHS. She'll just confuse it with another piece of popcorn.



....first Brian and now you talking about my package

I'm beginning to get a little worried


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ....first Brian and now you talking about my package
> 
> I'm beginning to get a little worried



Kernel != "package"


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2008)

Poor DHS, I _almost_ feel bad for him... Almost...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 16, 2008)

Did you guys have Gym class where you grew up?  I'm guessing no as the 6th grade called and wants their corny locker room jokes back.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

Guys quit hijacking my thread...


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> wants their *corny* locker room jokes back.



Ha!  Good one DHS :dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Guys quit hijacking my thread...



For some reason I find that post funny...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> For some reason I find that post funny...



same here...time to bump some more threads from 2005..lol


----------



## hardline (Jul 16, 2008)

Paul said:


> Yeah, but we're a _*dysfunctional*_ family forum...



so true


----------



## Paul (Jul 16, 2008)

Marc said:


> Go away!  I'm batin!



I like batin'


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

Paul said:


> I like batin'



I can't believe you like batin' too.


We should hang out.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 16, 2008)

severine said:


> Now THAT's something I'd like to try someday!!!!    Awesome!



Our house goes on the market the week my youngest graduates from high school and we're moving to a surf shack on the Big Island...I've been studying water collection and wind harvesting because we'll be off the grid, which is just fine with me.

Even when the waves are small, being out on the board in the ocean is amazing. I think there are some feelings that only skiers and pilots and divers and surfers (eh, and astronauts, of course) have the chance to sometimes experience---hmmmm....touching the edge of something incredibly vast, maybe? 

The most amazing day of my life was on the water and not the snow...my birthday, back in '96...we were at the Joisey shore and a tropical depression did a U turn about 200 miles off of LBI and kicked up glassy 10-footers. Not a wind ripple----just huge rolling sets that sounded like 747's taking off.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 16, 2008)

ski9 said:


> Not a wind ripple----just huge rolling sets that sounded like 747's taking off.



That is something I can't wait to experience.   Only got into riding waves two summers ago and I use training wheels, aka body board, but man the feeling when a good wave swallows you up and races you to shore with the freakish power it has is INCREDIBLE


----------



## ski9 (Jul 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> That is something I can't wait to experience.   Only got into riding waves two summers ago and I use training wheels, aka body board, but man the feeling when a good wave swallows you up and races you to shore with the freakish power it has is INCREDIBLE



The northeast has a surf rep like the midwest does for skiing...BUT, late August through October can bring some great days when we get near-miss hurricanes and depressions. Plus, you are surfing over sand as opposed to the razor blade-like coral of our favorite spots in Hawaii. My wife has stepped on urchins twice in Hawaii and felt like she was stabbed by a rusty knife. I'm also not a bodyboarding snob...I love to bodyboard, too. There's hardly ever a down day, especially if you're at a spot that has a jetty or a decent sand bar to kick up knee-highs at low tide. If you have fins and a decent bodyboard, you can spend just as much time "covered up" in a tube as guys standing up...


----------



## krisskis (Jul 17, 2008)

severine said:


> True.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1...so true Sev!!!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> nope to the both of you .. snowboarding is better than sex any day .. :razz:



You gotta remember to take the snowboard off BEFORE you have sex there OSME    Then reassess!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 17, 2008)

ski9 said:


> The northeast has a surf rep like the midwest does for skiing...BUT, late August through October can bring some great days when we get near-miss hurricanes and depressions. Plus, you are surfing over sand as opposed to the razor blade-like coral of our favorite spots in Hawaii. My wife has stepped on urchins twice in Hawaii and felt like she was stabbed by a rusty knife. I'm also not a bodyboarding snob...I love to bodyboard, too. There's hardly ever a down day, especially if you're at a spot that has a jetty or a decent sand bar to kick up knee-highs at low tide. If you have fins and a decent bodyboard, you can spend just as much time "covered up" in a tube as guys standing up...



Two weeks of Body Surfing in Hatteras starting next week...bring it on!


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2008)

Marc said:


> I can't believe you like batin' too.
> 
> 
> We should hang out.



Wow. Do you like money?


----------



## bigbog (Jul 18, 2008)

*....close to skiing..*

Paddling, preferably moving (white)water, but the touring(flatwater) thing is ok...but it has to be in northern lattitudes.


----------



## Marc (Jul 18, 2008)

Paul said:


> Wow. Do you like money?



I like money.  I just don't think we have time for a hand job right now, Paul.


----------



## Paul (Jul 18, 2008)

Marc said:


> I like money.  I just don't think we have time for a hand job right now, Paul.



I like Starbucks.


----------

